# Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag



## Elisabeth Pühringer (8 Juli 2008)

Ich habe telefonisch ein Zeitungsabo bestellt. Ich wurde von der Aboabteilung gefragt, wie ich bezahlen möchte. Ich wählte eine Überweisung über mein Konto und gab die Konto-Nr. bekannt. Daraufhin wurde mir angekündigt, dass man mir alle Unterlagen schicken würde. Die Lieferadresse war bekannt. Ich hatte zuvor ein Testabo bestellt.

Gleichzeitig bekam ich die Mitgliedschaft in dem Leserklub der Zeitung angeboten, mit einer Vorteilscard, mit der man bei verschiedenen Einrichtungen Rabatt bekommt. Einzige Voraussetzung: mein Geburtsdatum. Ich machte diese Angabe. Fazit: Mit Namen, Geburtsdatum, Adresse und  Kontonummer  konnte sich die Firma mittels Einziehungsauftrag an meinem Konto bedienen, ohne daß ich irgendeinen Auftrag dazu unterschrieben hätte! 

In diesem Fall hatte ich nichts dagegen, denn es war ein geplanter Geschäftsabschluss, auch wenn die Geschäftsanbahnung ursprünglich nicht von mir ausgegangen war. Doch der Gedanke, wie diese Abbuchung zustande kam, verunsichert mich schwer: Kann jeder, der das Telefonbuch zur Hand nimmt und neben Namen und Adresse Angaben von Geburtsdatum und Bankverbindung besitzt, mein Konto plündern? Das kann doch nicht wahr sein!

Die Information über ein Geburtsdatum ist leicht erhältlich. Ganz egal, was man will, jeder fragt zuerst nach dem Geburtsdatum. Verständlich, dient es doch der Identifikation bei Namensgleichheit. Meine Kontonummer ist auch kein Geheimnis. Jeder, der mir Geld überweisen will (oder muss) bekommt sie. Sie stand bis vor kurzem auch noch auf meinem Briefpapier, zusammen mit Adresse, Telefonnummer und Internetauftritt.

Bitte um entsprechende Information!

mfg
Elisabeth Pühringer
"*****


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*



Elisabeth Pühringer schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht wahr sein!


Oh doch, so ists Leben! Kannst ja > HIER < noch einmal nachlesen. Einer Unterschrift bedarf es dafür schon lange nicht mehr, man kann die Buchung im Zweifelsfall ja wieder zurück gehen lassen.


----------



## Elisabeth Pühringer (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*

Ich verstehe nicht, dass sich da noch niemand aufgeregt hat, vor allem in Anbetracht der zahlreichen "Telefonkeiler", die alle Tricks draufhaben.


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*

Naja, dieser Einzugsermächtigungssumpf wird bald austrocknen. Das neue EU-weite Abbuchungsverfahren sieht vor, dass es künftig nicht mehr ausreicht, wenn der Kunde nur dem Zahlungsempfänger eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt.

Der Kunde muss auch die Bank entsprechend benachrichtigen:

[Diskussion ]EU plant neues Lastschriftverfahren - Antispam e.V.


----------



## HUmax (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*

Man führt noch mehr Bürokratie ein, statt sie abzubauen. Und planen können die viel, ob es das so geben wird, wohl eher nicht und wenn doch, mit einer langen Frist von vielen Jahren wo es verbindlich umgestzt werden müsste. Sich dann aber wundern, wenn online nur noch per Vorkasse, Kreditkarte oder Nachnahme gezahlt werden kann und wenn man doch per neuen Lastschrift bezahlen kann, sich dann auch nicht beschweren, wenn der Händler oder die Bank dafür extra Gebühren berechnet.


----------



## Elisabeth Pühringer (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*

Danke für die Nachhilfe - wieder was gelernt... Wenn so ein kommodes Schlupfloch zum Geldbeschaffen einmal existiert, dann bezweifle ich stark, dass es je wieder zugestopft werden kann. Wenn ich länger fort bin ohne regelmäßig mein Konto zu kontrollieren, dann kann ich solche Selbstbedienungs-Abbuchungen nicht zurückfordern. Die Beweislast hat der Geschädigte.


----------



## Wembley (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*



Elisabeth Pühringer schrieb:


> Die Beweislast hat der Geschädigte.


Moment. Den Beweis für den Vertragsabschluss muss der "Abbucher" erbringen. Rückbuchen kann man ohne Angabe von Gründen.


----------



## Franziska (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*

Infos zur Lastschriftrückgabe:

Lastschriftrckgabe - Zahlungsverkehrsfragen.de


----------



## webwatcher (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*

Diese Informationen betreffen Deutschland. Die  Userin stammt aber ( gemäß der gelöschten Emailadresse) wahrscheinlich aus Österreich.


----------



## Franziska (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*

Scheint aber für Austria auch zu gelten.

Einzugsermächtigung | brainGuide - DAS EXPERTENPORTAL - Österreich


----------



## Wembley (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*

Ein Link, der sich auf Österreich bezieht und eigentlich alles beantwortet:
nachrichten.at


> Folgende Fristen sind dabei zu beachten: Wenn Sie der einziehenden Firma eine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt haben, der eingezogene Betrag aber der Höhe nach ungerechtfertigt ist, können Sie die Rückbuchung innerhalb von 42 Tagen ab dem Buchungstag ohne Angabe von Gründen veranlassen.


Weiters steht dort:


> Erfolgt ein Bankeinzug, obwohl Sie gar keine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt haben, ist ein Storno auch über die 42-Tage-Frist hinaus möglich.


----------



## Elisabeth Pühringer (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*



Wembley schrieb:


> Ein Link, der sich auf Österreich bezieht und eigentlich alles beantwortet:
> nachrichten.at
> 
> Weiters steht dort:


 Ja, es betrifft Österreich. Ich habe inzwischen bei der Postsparkasse - meiner Bank - reklamiert. Antwort: Bereits eine telefonische Mitteilung der Kontonummer gilt als Einzugsermächtigung, auch wenn man darauf nicht ausdrücklich hingewiesen wird.
Gut, in diesem Fall war die Zahlung in Ordnung, auch wenn ich sie nicht ausdrücklich veranlasst habe. Aber bei uns treiben derzeit die deutschen Lotto-Verkäufer großflächig telefonisch ihr Unwesen. "Sie haben gewonnen, auf welches Konto können wir Ihnen Ihren Gewinn überweisen" - Klar, es ist dumm, darauf reinzufallen, aber ich finde, es wäre eine Frage des Konsumentenschutzes, hier einen Riegel vorzuschieben.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*



Elisabeth Pühringer schrieb:


> Antwort: Bereits eine telefonische Mitteilung der Kontonummer gilt als Einzugsermächtigung,


Halte ich für vollendeten Blödsinn. ( der Bank)  Wie soll denn damit  bewiesen werden, woher die Kontonummer stammt?


----------



## Wembley (8 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*



Elisabeth Pühringer schrieb:


> Antwort: Bereits eine telefonische Mitteilung der Kontonummer gilt als Einzugsermächtigung, auch wenn man darauf nicht ausdrücklich hingewiesen wird.


Ich kann mich jupp11 nur anschließen. So funktioniert das sicher nicht. Analog dazu könnte man auch argumentieren, die Angabe der Adresse genügt schon, um jemandem eine Rechnung zu schicken. 
Ich denke es geht immer darum, was einem derjenige, der die Kontonummer will, erzählt.
Was ist, wenn z. B. jemand am Telefon behauptet, er möchte meine Kontonummer, weil er einen Gewinn überweisen möchte? Dann teile ich ja auch die Kontonummer mit.
Irgendwo klingt die Antwort des Bankmitarbeiters nach: "Rückbuchungen riechen nach Arbeit (für ihn, den Bankbeamten), daher ........"

Ich erzähl dir eine andere Geschichte: Ich habe vor zwei Jahren eine unverlangte kostenpflichtige SMS bekommen. Beim Mobilfunker angerufen, meinte die Dame dort "da können wir aber nix mehr machen, das Geld ist weg". Was natürlich Unsinn war. Ich habe Einspruch erhoben und natürlich das Geld zurückbekommen. Was glaubst du, warum diese Dame grad diese Antwort gegeben hat, obwohl sie falsch war? Dass sie es nicht besser wusste, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## W-48 (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Kontoabbuchung ohne Auftrag*



> Analog dazu könnte man auch argumentieren, die Angabe der Adresse genügt schon, um jemandem eine Rechnung zu schicken.



Klar kann man das. Die Nutzlosanbieter beweisen es doch täglich tausendfach. 
Zur Abbuchung: Die Kontonummer genügt für eine Abbuchung, manche Banken prüfen noch nicht einmal den Namen. Ob der Abbucher einen unterschriebenen Wisch hat oder nicht, interessiert die Bank nicht. 
Rückbuchungen machen Arbeit, kosten aber auch Geld, zwischen 5 und 10 Euro - und zwar den Abbucher.


----------

